# Open House at RLD Hobbies



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We are thinking about an Open House on Oct 24 & 25 Bring your trains and run them on our new layout.










Here is our first run on the Layout.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202488004105841&l=6597698151547979661


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice bright loco gp40, ya got there Robby!!

Looks like..your..."past the thinking stage"...

Your having an Open House...!! Have a great opening..

Dirk


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds great Robby! Is that track powered or just battery and live steam power? Thinking about a road trip with a friend, need to decide what to bring. If I bring live steam, is that bridge tall enough for 7/8ths scale engines like Fairymead or Emma? Thanks Mikie


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Its a go then. there are 2 hotels in Grayville, IL on I-64 Super 8 & Windsor Oaks, they are 10 miles south of here.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

can you list the motels for us on here. cause I am lazy .LOL


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Great idea. Looks like a great set up for Live Steamers.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

In Grayville, IL There is 

Super 8 

http://www.super8.com/hotels/illino...30&006=39470690090&007=Search&008=&025=c&026=

Windsor Oaks

http://www.fairbridgeinns.com/windsoroaks/illinois/express


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Ok it's official here. I made my reservation in Evansville IN for the night of the 24th. So I'll be coming. Wow, it's been since what 2006 since I've gone to a train event  And what's cool is I'll be bringing my entry from my last show I went to at the 2006 ECLSTS too  So I'll see y'all there Friday and Saturday and I'll bring the 1929 Builder with me  Rocky*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Rocky that's great! I'm glad you're able to go and be part of....

John


----------



## mdwildcat04 (Mar 11, 2013)

hoping to make it up there Saturday, what do you recommend for food around Albion?


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

GN_Rocky said:


> * Ok it's official here. I made my reservation in Evansville IN for the night of the 24th. So I'll be coming. Wow, it's been since what 2006 since I've gone to a train event  And what's cool is I'll be bringing my entry from my last show I went to at the 2006 ECLSTS too  So I'll see y'all there Friday and Saturday and I'll bring the 1929 Builder with me  Rocky*


Yaaa OK..
Da BOO
PS you said a month ago you weren't posting anymore on this site ? Did you change your mind ? 

Boo Boo


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We'll be making lunch both days. probably hamburgers, bratwurst, etc


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm drooling!!!

I could make a burger here..at the same time!!

...have Phun!!

D


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

For anyone coming to our open house bring seats.


----------



## mdwildcat04 (Mar 11, 2013)

What is your thought's on adult beverages?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

For "Adults" ONLY...


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I like adult beverages


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

My friend Steve and I may drive over from Indiana. Thinking of bringing my Fairymead and breakin her in. He might bring his new 3 cylinder shay he got from a member here. Need to figure the drive time from Kokomo to the open house. We are about an hour north of Indy. Mike


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

It takes me 2 hrs 50 min to get to the Indy Airport


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Robby,

We're coming. I'll have our new RailLinx 900 Control system for anyone to operate, along with our new RTSC system and remote couplers to test drive. I will also reveal something new that we have been working on and will be available in March 2015 at the ECLSTS.

I will be available for anyone who wants to talk about converting to battery power.

Hope to see you there! 

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC
RCS America


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the time figuring. We are heading out around 6am eastern time. Bringing his new 3 cyl shay he got thru the classifieds here and I am bringing my Fairymead and Emma. Dont have anything correct for my 7/8n2 engines to pull yet, Steve should have his log train with him. I am also bringing my LGB 2095, 2 3062's and 3013 dining car that need new homes if anybody is intersted they will be in my van. Trying to raise some funds for rolling stock in 7/8n2. Weather looks to be awsome so far. Izzy can Railinx work with live steam? Looking at options for my Fairymead. Mike


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

izzy0855 said:


> Hi Robby,
> 
> We're coming. I'll have our new RailLinx 900 Control system for anyone to operate, along with our new RTSC system and remote couplers to test drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

weather looks to be 68 Friday and 73 Saturday. very nice!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

is it ok to have a swap table of stuff Robbie? Figure it best to ask before we come. Thought about bringing a card table to work on our steamers plus set some surplus stuff as I change over to 7/8n2 modeling. Barring any issues, we should arrive mid morning on Saturday. Mike


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

its ok


----------



## mdwildcat04 (Mar 11, 2013)

What time do you plan to start?
Can I pick up a few things from the shop on Saturday?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well??? I see facebook report. any other posting photos.? Great layout to run long trains on.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The store will be open tomorrow. I'll be there by 8am or so.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Rex's SF Passenger train


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice passenger train .

Robby can you turn on the web cam on the layout so we can watch the trains from where ever 

Thanks


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Great day for running trains. Nice looking coal drag. Thanks for hosting Robby.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

so what is the conduit pipe for if its battery?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Stadium lights.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Outlets to recharge batteries


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Just got back to Kokomo from the open house. My wife and I, along with my friend Steve want to give Robbie a huge thank you and a job well done! We all had a blast watching trains run and running some live steam that we brought. I bought a Ruby #5 and my friend got a USA GP9 and a couple cars. Was great to meet and talk to GNRocky and everybody else. Looking forward to the next meet. I hope even more folks can make it next time! Pics tomorrow once I get them from my wife's cell. Mike and Michele.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Ok here is some photos I took at Robby's open house. I did more videos than still and they are posted over in FB on the Aristo tribute page. I just don't have the web space to post them here  Most of the pictures are of my 1929 Empire Builder.*

*Enjoy...*
*Rocky*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful day!
Rocky your handsome Empire builder reminds me of long ago when I assembled a similar rake of passenger cars for a brass HO S2.
Thanks for posting, I'm glad you're still with us.
John


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Hey John thanks, Yeah I'm still here. Just not posting as much. MLS DOES auto size pictures, it just doesn't wor for folks using different OS, ie chome and some others. So I don't post many pictures these days. I'll keep them over at the FB site. I still have about half the train to put passengers into. It was great to go to the open house and Robby did a real good job and it was really fun to attend  Hope to see more folks next time as I plan to go to the next one !!!*

*Rocky*


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

THANKS for posting the photos 

*Rocky posted , I'll keep them over at the FB site*

BUT can you please post a link to the videos , ?
I have no idea what FB is ?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry...we've basically reached post Facebook era anyways. I was on there as a member...it was okay for awhile...but i can confirm you didn't miss much!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Ok let's see if this video link works ...*

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=640660009386593&set=o.45798374278&type=2&theater

And maybe this one ...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=640654452720482&set=o.45798374278&type=2&theater


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Whew that was close! I almost looked at a FB page, but they said I'm not allowed.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Ok John, I am deleting a bunch of old photos fommy gold space and will upload a couple videos for you. Might take half the night as the gold space deleting process is so Sloooooooow *

*Rocky*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Just do one Rocky, I don't want to put you out. I'm already pissed at my new laptop, 8.1 sucks!
Anyway don't stress about it.
Thanks,
John


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Alright after hours of cleaning space in gold space, I made room to upload a video. Never done this B-4, but let's try it. Rocky*

Nope, didn't work. 

*How do I post a video in my post from my gold space ???*
*Let's try this...*

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/gn_rocky/DSCF1705.AVI


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Here come the videos *


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Rocky,
Those were fun.
John


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed your videos Rocky.
Thanks for the spending the time figuring out how to post them here.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So, the only photos and videos seem to be from Rocky showing Rocky's trains. Did no one else show up or run trains? Or did no one else take photos?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason more pictures weren't taken was because we don't want to ruin a good thing. If this openhouse becomes too popular, we'll have to start fighting for track time 😄😄😄.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Ok let me try this again. Windows locked up when I tried to post the first time  Ok, the reason I didn't post more pictures / video was, well a few reasons ... First off, I didn't get there on Friday until after lunch - got in to Evansville after 2AM and it's about an hour from Robby's and I was going on only and hour and a half of sleep from the previous day. I had to rest because I ain't no spring chicken anymore  So when I got there Rex was running his big train. I had to unload and set up something to run. I heard Rex had a Boo-boo where his Berkshire had taken a swan dive with a 180 off the end of the table and he wasn't a very happy camper to say the least. He did hang around to see my 1929 Empire Builder run one loop, then he took his train and left. There is other videos of it out there  For some reason the one video I did of Dave Roesler's BNSF coal train didn't work or won't play. I did get Robby's grain train - Missing a caboose I must say. We all need to find him a Caboose for Christmas  But there wasn't may other folks that came to run. There was a guy on Saturday, but I was running and trying to get other stuff done and didn't do much shooting on this trip. A few other folks came, but most came to watch I think. Guess I need a dedicated camera person next time. I got some still shots of Mike Toney's Live steam, but that was about it. Sorry guys, perhaps you ought to come next time  Hey this was my first train event since 2006, so even I get busy as heck too. But I'm back and plan on coming next time to Robby's. *

*Rocky*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well ... ok I guess the judges will take that.
Personally I think you did a fine job.
Sorry to hear about Rex's flight, but at least no grass got in the running gear!
Rocky thanks for posting what you did, I watched 'em all.

John


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am waiting for my wife to send the pics and videos she shot to me. She did video and pics of my and my friends live steam running. Yes, the turn out was light but I think it will grow over time. Hopefully we wont need a sign up sheet for track time to quickly!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL !! 

but it has to become popular so Robby can sell more to justify the time/expenditure it takes to put on this openhouse imho lol !

Yes, Thanks Rocky for taking the time to post your vids on Y'Tube so we could view your runs and Robby's "grain" train ! 

Also thanks to Robby for all the time/expenditure spent installing his shop track and putting on this openhouse, to promote the hobby and his business !! 

doug c


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe Robby is more promoting the fellowship in the hobby than anything.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok What is the plastic pipe for under the Road Bed ? 
Marty asked but no one answered 
Remember it's not good to ignore JJ 

JJ


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

It was answered in the next post after the question: Stadium lighting...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gee I read to have lec'tricty for bats


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* I will answer that one ....*
*The PVC conduit is for running electricity to outlets for folksto charge batteries and I believe it leads also to Robby's shed for a light fixture and more outlets. The "stadium" lights is a Halogen light fixture on a pole to help light up a portion of the layout for "night" running people. There is NO track power, so if ya want to play, it's batteries or live steam !!!*

*Rocky*


----------

